# My Goal



## LeoKezer (Jul 14, 2014)

My goal is to overcome SA by humiliating myself in public. After completing that, I hope to lead others on their own journey.

I have a YouTube Channel. I have a video called Horrible Impressions, I go out in public and do just what the title says. Check it out if you can spare 2 minutes.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I dont see how anything good could come up from doing that, if your goal is to learn to stop caring about other people emotions I suggest you make small steps, stop wearing your best cloths to look at your best when other are around, in fact stop trying to please anyone, rather it be stranger or people you know, see if people will see you differently chance is they wont.


----------

